# [PORTAGE] GCC no compila naaada! (abierto)

## sirope

Hola!!

Pues... no sé si esto es consecuencia de la migración, porque tenía tiempo de no usar Portage..

```
Checking how to run the C preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
```

Y no puedo reinstalar GCC porque no tengo GCC!!!

Salu2

----------

## ekz

Con algún tarball precompilado se solucionará? 

O iniciar con el live, quickpkg gcc y luego emerge -K gcc   :Surprised: 

Nose, por dar ideas..

Saludos, suerte

----------

## sirope

Gracias por las ideas... Tengo un stage3 recién extraído.. (siempre sirve) 

Al parecer el problema es con linux-headers, y la solución recompilarlos.. Pero no tengo compilador porque no tengo headers...

----------

## jgascon

A mi me paso una vez algo parecido moviendo el sistema de disco con rsync. Vamos a intentar averiguar si te ha pasado lo mismo... Lo primero comprueba si tienes el directorio /usr/include/sys y lo segundo, péganos aquí el rsync exacto que usaste para copiar los archivos de un disco a otro.

Y ahora para no quedar tan críptico, me explico:

Depende de cómo hayas usado el rsync puede que te hayas dejado sin copiar algunos archivos/directorios *sys* entre ellos archivos de cabeceras que son necesarios para compilar cualquier cosa. Repito, hablo por experiencia...  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Voy a tirar un bolaso.. Si copias lo que te da error del disco viejo al nuevo? El cambio de HD.

No podes compilar gcc no?

----------

## JotaCE

sin ser muy experimentado en la materia se me ocurren 2 cosas

1.- inicia tu maquina con LFS y ahi tienes un compilador instalado con el cual poder compilar tu compilador.

2.- bajate este precompilado de gcc-4.1.2 e instalalo en tu maquina con emerge -K (creo). Si ese precompilado te llegase a pedir alguna dependencia solo dimelo y te lo subo a un server.  :Wink: 

http://www.radiocuartacolina.cl/gcc-4.1.2.tbz2

espero te sirva de algo.

----------

## sirope

Gracias por los consejos... Creo que me estoy arrepintiendo de haber usado rsync, ¿Hubiera sucedido con cp?.. Pues mi caso es entonces igual que el de jgascon... El comando que use fue este:

```
rsync --progress --stats -avxzl --exclude="/tmp/*" --exclude="/var/tmp/*" --exclude="/dev/*" --exclude="/sys/*" --exclude="/proc/*" --exclude="/mnt/*" --exclude="/boot/*" --exclude="/home/*" /* /mnt/hd
```

No estoy en mi Gentoo ahora, pues no he podido instalar el grub... Ahora compruebo si tengo /usr/include/sys.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirope

Puess.... sí, /usr/include/sys esta ahi...

----------

## JotaCE

hubieras usado GParted LiveCD ahi va el jalon de orejas!

Habria un LiveCD`para resolver desastres de esta naturaleza?

osea el mismo livecd con las herramientas del stage3 tal vez se podria recuperar un compilador tiendo las herramientas y el source code.

----------

## sirope

Bahh! usé Ubuntu 6.10.. Y tiene Gparted.. El lío son las cabeceras del kernel, como que faltan unos enlaces simbólicos o no se qué..  :Sad: 

----------

## ekz

Suponiendo que portage funciona (para las tareas que no requieren de gcc),  Aquí hay una lista de servidores con tarballs precompilados (de ututo principalmente) para usar con emerge -K.

Estos son los paquetes que yo tengo instalados en las categorías sys-{kernel,libs,devel}, que supongo que son las que te están jorobando ahora.. espero te sea de ayuda.

```
[I] sys-kernel/linux-headers (2.6.23-r2 ): Linux system headers

[I] sys-kernel/module-rebuild (0.5 ): A utility to rebuild any kernel modules which you have installed

[I] sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources (2.6.23(2.6.23)  2.6.23-r4(2.6.23-r4) ): TuxOnIce + Gentoo patchset sources

[I] sys-libs/com_err (1.40.3 ): common error display library

[I] sys-libs/cracklib (2.8.10 ): Password Checking Library

[UD] sys-libs/db (1.85-r2(1)  4.2.52_p4-r2(4.2)  4.3.29(4.3)  4.5.20_p2(4.5)  -> 1.85-r3(1) 3.2.9-r11(3) 4.2.52_p4-r2(4.2) 4.5.20_p2(4.5)): Oracle Berkeley DB

[I] sys-libs/gdbm (1.8.3-r3 ): Standard GNU database libraries

[I] sys-libs/glibc (2.6.1(2.2) ): GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

[I] sys-libs/gpm (1.20.1-r6 ): Console-based mouse driver

[I] sys-libs/libavc1394 (0.5.3 ): library for the 1394 Trade Association AV/C (Audio/Video Control) Digital Interface Command Set

[I] sys-libs/libcap (1.10-r9 ): POSIX 1003.1e capabilities

[I] sys-libs/libraw1394 (1.2.1 ): library that provides direct access to the IEEE 1394 bus

[I] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 (3.3.4(5) ): Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++

[I] sys-libs/libutempter (1.1.5 ): Library that allows non-privileged apps to write utmp (login) info, which need root access

[I] sys-libs/ncurses (5.6-r2(5) ): console display library

[I] sys-libs/pam (0.99.9.0 ): Linux-PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules)

[I] sys-libs/pwdb (0.62 ): Password database

[I] sys-devel/autoconf (2.13(2.1)  2.61-r1(2.5) ): Used to create autoconfiguration files

[I] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper (4-r3 ): wrapper for autoconf to manage multiple autoconf versions

[I] sys-devel/automake (1.4_p6(1.4)  1.5(1.5)  1.6.3(1.6)  1.7.9-r1(1.7)  1.8.5-r3(1.8)  1.9.6-r2(1.9)  1.10(1.10) ): Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

[I] sys-devel/automake-wrapper (3-r1 ): wrapper for automake to manage multiple automake versions

[I] sys-devel/bc (1.06-r6 ): Handy console-based calculator utility

[I] sys-devel/binutils (2.18-r1 ): Tools necessary to build programs

[I] sys-devel/binutils-config (1.9-r4 ): Utility to change the binutils version being used

[I] sys-devel/bison (2.3 ): A yacc-compatible parser generator

[I] sys-devel/flex (2.5.33-r3 ): GNU lexical analyser generator

[I] sys-devel/gcc (4.1.2(4.1) ): The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

[I] sys-devel/gcc-config (1.4.0-r4 ): Utility to change the gcc compiler being used

[I] sys-devel/gdb (6.7.1 ): GNU debugger

[I] sys-devel/gettext (0.17 ): GNU locale utilities

[I] sys-devel/gnuconfig (20070724 ): Updated config.sub and config.guess file from GNU

[I] sys-devel/libperl (5.8.8-r1(1) ): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Reporting Language

[I] sys-devel/libtool (1.5.24(1.5) ): A shared library tool for developers

[I] sys-devel/m4 (1.4.10 ): GNU macro processor

[I] sys-devel/make (3.81 ): Standard tool to compile source trees

[I] sys-devel/patch (2.5.9 ): Utility to apply diffs to files

[I] sys-devel/prelink (20060712-r1 ): modifies ELFs so they load faster at runtime
```

----

Edit: añadí -devel, ya que dentro están las binutils, etc.   :Confused: 

Saludos, suerte

----------

## jgascon

Los "exclude" del rsync me dan pánico, ¿te has leido la sección "INCLUDE/EXCLUDE PATTERN RULES" del man de rsync? ¿lo has entendido? Si lo entiendes me haces un esquema porque yo no me entero de nada  :Wink: 

En /var/log/portage/elog se guardan los logs de emerge revísate bien el de un paquete que te falle a ver si puedes encontrar una pista...

----------

## JotaCE

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Bahh! usé Ubuntu 6.10.. Y tiene Gparted.. El lío son las cabeceras del kernel, como que faltan unos enlaces simbólicos o no se qué.. 

 

ahi esta el problema usaste ubuntu.

quieres destruir tu computadora???? usa ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu y todos sus demas sucedaneos.  :Wink: 

por ultimo usa knoppix  :Very Happy: 

si ubuntu pudieran definirse USE flags tendría USE="suegra" por defecto jajajajajajaja

----------

